# زلزال 26 سبتمبر



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

​ 









​ 




​ 




​ 
غادة منير​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (23 سبتمبر 2011)

_فعلا اختى العزيز ... ليس لنا غير الله ... هو احن  اب ..... شكرا ليكى على موضوعك الرائع_


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

روووووووووووعه
كلمات وصوره معزيه جداااااااااا
ومشجعه فعلا لكل انسان فينا 
انه يبدا في التوب الان وقبل فوات الاوان


يارب لا اعلم كيف الجأ اليك وكيف اتوب
ولكني اصرخ
توبني يارب فاتوب
علمني كيف اسلم لك حياتي
علمني كيف اثق فيك كقائد لسفينتي
علمني كيف يكون ايماني قوي
دربني ان احيا فيك وبك الي الابدي
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*+ أنا مش خايف من الزلزال لو كان لموتى فده هيخلينى اشوف بابا يسوع بقى
+ ولو ربنا حافظ عليا من الزلزال فدة هيمجد اسمه فى حياتنا 
وهنفتكر لحظات انتظار الموت وهل احنا مستعدين ولا لا 

+ لكنى اقولك يا الله : مستعد قلبى يا الله مستعد قلبى*


----------



## staregypt (23 سبتمبر 2011)

"لك السموات ولك الاض المسكونة وملؤها أنت اسستها"مز11:89
"ان الهنا فى السماء كلما شاء صنع"مز3:115
:new5::new5::new5:
شكرا ليك
​


----------



## angil sky (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*"أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ  							فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ  							فِي فَمِي"
 (مز34http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=22&chapter=34: 1)*



الذي يريد حدث ليذكر الرب فهو ليس بابنه
اما الذي بحب الرب فهو معه في كل حين ويشتاق ويحن ليكون معه 
احبك يا رب ... اقبلني بحظيرتك يارب
اقبلني في بيوتك لادخل مذبحك المقدس ارنم باسم
القدوس ...........
لك المجد للابد..........امين​​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه
روعه روعه روعه*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _فعلا اختى العزيز ... ليس لنا غير الله ... هو احن اب ..... شكرا ليكى على موضوعك الرائع_


 شكرااا لمرورك ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روووووووووووعه
> كلمات وصوره معزيه جداااااااااا
> ومشجعه فعلا لكل انسان فينا
> انه يبدا في التوب الان وقبل فوات الاوان
> ...


نورت صفحتي ومرورك اسعدني
 ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يا قمررر


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *+ أنا مش خايف من الزلزال لو كان لموتى فده هيخلينى اشوف بابا يسوع بقى*
> *+ ولو ربنا حافظ عليا من الزلزال فدة هيمجد اسمه فى حياتنا *
> *وهنفتكر لحظات انتظار الموت وهل احنا مستعدين ولا لا *
> 
> *+ لكنى اقولك يا الله : مستعد قلبى يا الله مستعد قلبى*


 مرسي لمرورك ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> "لك السموات ولك الاض المسكونة وملؤها أنت اسستها"مز11:89​
> "ان الهنا فى السماء كلما شاء صنع"مز3:115
> :new5::new5::new5:
> شكرا ليك​​​



مرسي ياقمر لردك الجميل ​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جمييييييييل جدا يا كلدانية

وانا بحب المزمور ده جدااا

شكرا كتير ليكى


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> *"أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ                             فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ                             فِي فَمِي"*​
> 
> *(مز34: 1)*
> 
> ...



 امين
مرسي ياقمر لردك الجميل 
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه روعه روعه*​
> *روعه روعه روعه*
> *روعه روعه روعه*
> *روعه روعه روعه*
> ...



 مرسي جدااا للتقييم ولمروورك الغالي
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يا قمررر


 
مرسي ياقمر لردك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك
مرسي جدااا للتقييم ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جمييييييييل جدا يا كلدانية
> 
> وانا بحب المزمور ده جدااا
> 
> شكرا كتير ليكى


نورت صفحتي  ياقمر  ومرورك اسعدني
مرسي جدااا للتقييم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*لتكن يدك لخلاصى ..... لأنى أشتقت لوصاياك​*


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لتكن يدك لخلاصى ..... لأنى أشتقت لوصاياك​*​​​​




شكرااا جزيلا
لمروورك اخي صوت صارخ
نورت موضوعي الرب يبارك حياتك
مرسي للتقييم الغالي ​


----------

